# Police Officer Sean Louis Callahan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Sean Louis Callahan*

Clayton County Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 4 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/17/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Sean Callahan succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained the previous day during a foot pursuit in Stockbridge at approximately 2:15 pm.

He and other officers had responded to a domestic disturbance at a motel on Davidson Parkway. As officers attempted to arrest the male subject he began to resist and fled on foot. The officers chased the man around the motel where the subject opened fire, striking Officer Callahan in the head twice. Other officers returned fire, killing the subject.

Officer Callahan was transported to Grady Memorial Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds the following morning.

Officer Callahan had only served with the Clayton County Police Department for four months.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Gregory Porter
Clayton County Police Department
7911 North McDonough Street
Jonesboro, GA 30236

Phone: (770) 477-3747

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21580-police-officer-sean-louis-callahan#ixzz2FR4I6GeE


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Callahan


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Callahan


----------

